# Anyone breeding Bosemani Rainbows?



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

Title says it all. Anyone breeding Melanotaenia bosemani that have some for sale?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont have any M. Bosemani but I do have Turqouise and M. Herbertaxelrodi (Lake Tebera). I also have M. Parva but they are still small. PM me if your interested. You might also check the rainbow forums where you can get mops, juvies etc.


----------

